# buckmark mag release



## crash8168 (Jun 22, 2009)

Is it possible to reverse the mag release on a buckmark 22 so that you can release the mag with your trigger finger? I have trouble reaching it with one hand and am used to guns with ambidextrous mag releases.


----------

